# Beispiel zu JavaFX mit Netbeans 6



## Thomas Darimont (27. April 2008)

Hallo,

hier mal ein kleines Beispiel wie einfach man mit JavaFX und Netbeans 6 kleine Anwendungen bauen kann.
Hat man Netbeans 6 installiert, so muss man zunächst das JavaFX Plugin nachinstallieren. Das geht ganz einfach
via Tools -> Plugins -> Available Plugins -> JavaFX Script Auswählen -> Installieren -> Fertig.

Anschließend legt man sich ein neues JavaFX Projekt an und schon kanns losgehen:

Als Beispiel bauen wir einfach eine kleine Anwendung die ein rotes Rechteck zeichnet, dass sich per Mouse Drag bewegen lässt.

```
/*
 * Main.fx
 *
 * Created on 27.04.2008, 14:09:59
 */

package simplejavafxexample;

/**
 * @author Tom
 */

import javafx.ui.*;
import javafx.ui.canvas.*;

// place your code here

Frame {
    title: "Test" 
    width: 640 
    height: 480
    content : Canvas{
        width: 640 
        height: 480    
        content: Rect{
            var: self
            width: 100 
            height: 100
            fill: red
            onMouseDragged: operation(event){
                self.x += event.localDragTranslation.x;
                self.y += event.localDragTranslation.y;
            }
        }
    }
    visible : true
}
```

Während man den Code eingibt kann man den Preview Modus aktiveren. Dann kann man direkt sehen wir das später ausschauen wird was man gerade 
schreibt. Das sieht so ähnlich aus wie das Arbeiten mit dem XAML Editor in Visual Studio 2008 zum erstellen von WPF basierten Anwendungen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## gora (29. April 2008)

Feine Sache.
Mich würde jetzt mal kurz interessieren, was der Vorteil dieser Technik ist, und wofür man sie verwenden würde? 
So ein kleines konkretes Beispiel was ich mir denken könnte wäre, bei einem Onlineshop mit jsp. Wenn man auf das Rechteck noch ein Bild setzt und so dann die Wahren in den Einkaufkorb ziehen kann per drag and drop das wäre plausibel.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren...
Kommt Leute verratet mir was man damit sinnvollerweise alles anstellen kann/müsste/sollte.

Danke Gruß Gora


----------

